# Orange jokes



## Caroline (Jan 20, 2010)

If everyone drove oranges instead of cars we would get marmalade instead of traffic jams.

Go to work on an orange I was told. I did and was late. It kept running out of juice.

What the orange chick say when it's mum laid an orange?
Look what marma laid


----------



## am64 (Jan 20, 2010)

whats orange and sounds like a parrot?











a carrot!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

You jokers you lol.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 20, 2010)

As an Orange and White pointer Bruce is offended by these dire and distressing attempts at jokes!


----------



## Steff (Jan 20, 2010)

Einstein said:


> As an Orange and White pointer Bruce is offended by these dire and distressing attempts at jokes!



Thats it Einstein you tell them naughty girlies.they should know better


----------



## am64 (Jan 21, 2010)

Einstein said:


> As an Orange and White pointer Bruce is offended by these dire and distressing attempts at jokes!



doesnt he describe himself as auburn then???


----------



## Caroline (Jan 27, 2010)

Einstein said:


> As an Orange and White pointer Bruce is offended by these dire and distressing attempts at jokes!



Appologies to Bruce, I did not mean to offend him, I thought he was auburn and above that sort of thing...


----------



## Einstein (Jan 27, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Appologies to Bruce, I did not mean to offend him, I thought he was auburn and above that sort of thing...


 
Nope, he's an orange and white... he's slowly forgiving people, but has been refusing to make any posts here of late


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 27, 2010)

Einstein said:


> he's an orange



Since when was the term ginger out lawed?! Hang on, probably since someone I went to school with grew a ginger afro. It looked like we had a giant lit match perambulating around the school. At least you could see where the ginger nut concerned was in the dark.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 27, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Since when was the term ginger out lawed?! Hang on, probably since someone I went to school with grew a ginger afro. It looked like we had a giant lit match perambulating around the school. At least you could see where the ginger nut concerned was in the dark.


 

He's a dog, cut him some slack  And allow him the dignity of not being a ginger nut.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure that can be allowed.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 27, 2010)

Duracell batteries have a ginger head too, and a couple of red heads in the family were known as copper nobs with theri carrott coloured hair. Arthur Conan Doyle also wrote about The Red Headed League


----------



## am64 (Jan 27, 2010)

im a red head...xxxnot the bright orange more of a burnt orange ....(and grey)


----------



## Corrine (Jan 27, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Since when was the term ginger out lawed?! Hang on, probably since someone I went to school with grew a ginger afro. It looked like we had a giant lit match perambulating around the school. At least you could see where the ginger nut concerned was in the dark.



I had a bright ginger afro when I was small......but it has got a lot darker now!


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 27, 2010)

I was lucky, I managed to avoid carrots and went straight to auburn, though it got much darker through the years. My hair will end up the way it started out eventually, white. Most of the men in my family are two-toned, brown or black hair and red beards (those that aren't slap heads that is).

Australians call redheads 'Bluey', I have no idea why.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 27, 2010)

Knock knock...
Who's there?
Banana
Banana who?
Knock Knock
Who's there?
Banana
Banana who?!
Knock knock
Who's there?!
Banana
Banana who?!!!
Knock Knock
WHO'S THERE?!!!
Orange
*sigh* Orange who?
Orange you glad that I didn't say "banana"?


----------

